# Immobilizer PIN Calculators, Locksmith tools???



## SilverSLine (Aug 13, 2006)

Does anyone have any firsthand experience with some of these tools? I want to find the most comprehensive tool for VW and Audi. I am just looking for the best way to extract the PIN and then perform the adaption with Ross Tech. 

I hate sending customers away who need keys, clusters, ecm's adapted to immobilizer.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Erwin.vw.com and the NASTF via passthru. 

This is not a VCDS related question.


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Up to 2006 via PIN - yes. 
After 2007 - forget about any PIN acces


----------



## SilverSLine (Aug 13, 2006)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Erwin.vw.com and the NASTF via passthru.
> 
> This is not a VCDS related question.


 Thanks Jack, and sorry if this wrong place to post this thread. 

I know Audi dealers are not able to perform any immobilizer adaptions on VW's. Would registering with Erwin allow you to do both Audi and VW?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

It is against the forum rules to post links to outside equipment. 

That POS you point to, causes more dead clusters then helps people, by the way. 

Gozer lock it up!


----------



## SilverSLine (Aug 13, 2006)

[email protected] Parts said:


> It is against the forum rules to post links to outside equipment.
> 
> That POS you point to, causes more dead clusters then helps people, by the way.
> 
> Gozer lock it up!


 Ok, good to know. I do use Ross Tech exclusively in the shop and am very happy with it. After years of using the dealer tool, I am really impressed with how much you can do with Ross Tech. 
I am not looking for anything to replace Ross Tech with just interested in enhancing its capability. 

Recently a locksmith who specializes in automotive keys was showing me his mobile setup. It seems like he is able to program a good amount of keys from all makes. I am only interested in VW and Audi. 

I thought this would be the most logical place to have that discussion.


----------



## JC Carbloke (Dec 2, 2012)

Well I have sympathy for u, as half the time i want to use vag-com i need a pin code to complete the job also, so your question is vag-com 'related'... I want to share my experiences and a big warning to those about to use pin readers. Frustrated with not being able to use Vag-com to code in ECU's etc because it has no pin reader facility I bought a chinese K+can hand held scanner/pin reader, well it did read 1 pin code ok out of about 10 tried... BUT I tried it on an Audi A4 - no code was returned and a big 'DEF ERROR' appeared on cluster instead of trip meter, (That took a hell of a lot of putting right). Also copy Commander leads can jam your immobiliser needing removal of cluster and wait to reset... or worse! my advice = *dont use cheap pin readers* 
However, you are correct that good Auto locksmiths that use very expensive pin readers (costing over £1,200) are safe to use and return codes about 50%-60% of the time enabling you to use Vag-com to its full potential, most Auto locksmiths are mobile and will charge you £20/£30 for the reading - my opinion = it is the best option currently....


----------



## SilverSLine (Aug 13, 2006)

JC Carbloke said:


> Well I have sympathy for u, as half the time i want to use vag-com i need a pin code to complete the job also, so your question is vag-com 'related'... I want to share my experiences and a big warning to those about to use pin readers. Frustrated with not being able to use Vag-com to code in ECU's etc because it has no pin reader facility I bought a chinese K+can hand held scanner/pin reader, well it did read 1 pin code ok out of about 10 tried... BUT I tried it on an Audi A4 - no code was returned and a big 'DEF ERROR' appeared on cluster instead of trip meter, (That took a hell of a lot of putting right). Also copy Commander leads can jam your immobiliser needing removal of cluster and wait to reset... or worse! my advice = *dont use cheap pin readers*
> However, you are correct that good Auto locksmiths that use very expensive pin readers (costing over £1,200) are safe to use and return codes about 50%-60% of the time enabling you to use Vag-com to its full potential, most Auto locksmiths are mobile and will charge you £20/£30 for the reading - my opinion = it is the best option currently....


 Hey Jc 

Thanks for the advice. That sounds very reasonable to me and I will stay away from the cheap tools/readers. Maybe it will make more sense to just work with a local locksmith for now. Its nice to know that are some options out there even though its not polite to discuss them in this forum. 

Thanks to everyone who sent me a PM to share their experience with some of these tools.


----------



## Jack Smith 1234 (Nov 29, 2014)

*experience locksmith*

i think your problem can be solved by an experienced locksmith .you must contact a locksmith .don't use cheap pin readers as it may cause problem .


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Jack Smith 1234 said:


> i think your problem can be solved by an experienced locksmith .you must contact a locksmith .don't use cheap pin readers as it may cause problem .


This is 2 years old thread, look at date !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

